# Toronto Police Officer Charged with Criminal Negligence Causing Death



## mariomike (24 Jun 2016)

I've never heard of anyone in emergency services being criminally charged over a suicide in this city,

23 June, 2016

Toronto Police Officer Charged with Criminal Negligence Causing Death and Failing to Provide the Necessaries of Life
http://www.siu.on.ca/en/news_template.php?nrid=2673
The Director of the Special Investigations Unit has caused two charges to be laid against a Toronto Police Service constable in relation to the death of a man earlier this year.

An SIU investigation found the following:
•Around 2:00 p.m., on February 2, 2016, a man sought the assistance of a police officer in regards to a suicide attempt by another man inside High Park in Toronto.  
•The suicidal 19-year-old man was pronounced dead close to 3:30 p.m. that afternoon.


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jun 2016)

I'm sure there is more to the story.


----------



## Inspir (25 Jun 2016)

SIU, enough said


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I'm sure there is more to the story.



I'm sure there is.

I've known guys who were _fired_  over suicides. Nothing new about that. 

It's not the citizen complaint, but rather the criminal charges over a suicide that got my attention. I believe _that_  may be a first in this town.


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 Jun 2016)

The TPS members are sure taking a beating lately.  No wonder the officers want a "twenty years and out" pension.


----------



## mariomike (25 Jun 2016)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> The TPS members are sure taking a beating lately. No wonder the officers want a "twenty years and out" pension.



That would be nice, but at what accrual rate? Toronto Police, Fire and Paramedic are 2.33%.
http://www.omers.com/pdf/Supplemental_Plan_handbook.pdf

Even at the new and improved rate ( increased from 2.00% when I worked there ), it takes 30 years on the job to max-out your pension ( 70% ). 

After 20 years, unless the accrual rate was increased from 2.33%, that would only provide a 46.6% pension.


----------



## Cloud Cover (25 Jun 2016)

I think that's what they want MM, even if they have to pay a little more. Punching out of TPS at age 45-50 gives the officer time to have a second, non-policing career in a quieter less stressful location. 

My father started as a cadet and retired at 59 with 41 years on the job. Had he left earlier he could have enjoyed something else in employment for another 10-15 years. As it was, those 41 years of stress just bled out of him after he retired, and he aged very rapidly, multiple illnesses piled on top of each other, and although I thank God every day that I still have him, Every time I see him I see what that career did to him. Thankfully my mother and him are strong, and they endure but I would not call that type of living a graceful retirement.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jun 2016)

Back on track please. The thread is not about pensions.

---Staff---


----------



## mariomike (29 Jun 2016)

Jun 29, 2016 

New details in case of officer charged in connection with teen's suicide
http://www.680news.com/2016/06/29/new-details-in-case-of-officer-charged-in-connection-with-teens-suicide/

National Post says, "Toronto police officer could face life in prison after man’s death following suicide attempt".


----------



## mariomike (3 Dec 2017)

Out of curiosity, I checked the status of this incident. I know co-workers who were fired for similar, but never heard of anyone going to prison.

In case anyone else is interested,

May 23, 2017 ( Most recent update I could find. )

QUOTE

The Toronto police officer charged with breach of trust in connection with a High Park suicide last year is alleged to have refused to help a citizen attempting to enlist his assistance, according to Toronto police tribunal documents.
https://www.thestar.com/news/crime/2017/05/23/officer-facing-three-misconduct-charges-stemming-from-high-park-suicide.html
Upjohn still faces one count of criminal breach of trust, a charge laid by the SIU two months after the officer was first charged in connection with the incident. 

Upjohn is currently suspended with pay from the Toronto Police Service.

END QUOTE


----------

